# need advice... Darwin or Townsville?



## cwa (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi... I'm about to become an ex-pat from California. I'm moving because east coast Australia reminded me of California... but prettier, less congested, and people more mellow. I have a job option between Darwin and Townsville. Neither are my current ideals, but it's my foot in the door. I've been to Townsville. What's Darwin like? Any input for deciding between the two? I'm outdoorsy and being able to use the ocean is very important to me... as I understand, Darwin coast is dangerous half the year because of the jellies... is it the same in Townsville? There's no surf at either place... but at least Townsville's closer to the Gold Coast right? Any info would be so helpful, thank you much!!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Darwin and Townsville would have similar climates as they are both in the Tropical North part of Australia. However Darwin is a Capital city of Australia (capital of the NT) so you would have more city like choices available to you. 

The other thing is that it is extremely hot and humid part of the year (40C with humidity) so you'll be inside in blessed air-con during that time. 

However Darwin is interesting in that you go to a business meeting in shorts 


cwa said:


> Hi... I'm about to become an ex-pat from California. I'm moving because east coast Australia reminded me of California... but prettier, less congested, and people more mellow. I have a job option between Darwin and Townsville. Neither are my current ideals, but it's my foot in the door. I've been to Townsville. What's Darwin like? Any input for deciding between the two? I'm outdoorsy and being able to use the ocean is very important to me... as I understand, Darwin coast is dangerous half the year because of the jellies... is it the same in Townsville? There's no surf at either place... but at least Townsville's closer to the Gold Coast right? Any info would be so helpful, thank you much!!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a friend who lives just outside Townsville. One story I remember her telling me was a while back Townsville had some serious flooding, a couple of metres in places. Anyhoo the local riverbank burst and a croc was spotted swimming down a high street.

The weather that way can be brutal. Cyclones are the norm at certain times of the year.

AFP: Australian floods wash crocodiles into streets

Townsville City Council • Living in NQ - Important Facts

You'll get box jelly fish, crocs, snakes.

It's humid to the point of being oppressive in high summer.

Dolly


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You're right it's a foot in the door so choose one. Personally I would go Darwin. But Townsville as it's pluses as well.


----------

